# Sugar Glider breeders page



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

I am not really sure where to put this, this is something a few of us on the Uk Sugar Glider Forum have been discussing and due to the fact we now have coloured gliders in the UK we thought it would be a good idea to start this breeders page. It has not been up and running long but the aim is we will add a list of breeders of any colour glider to the website, grey included. As more coloured breeders appear in the UK and ask to be put on the page we will break the site down into UK locations rather than separate pages, but as there are currently only 2 coloured breeders we have made it a page per breeder. 

Anyway enough babble, if you are a grey sugar glider breeder and would like to be added to the grey list on this page please either PM me here or use the contact page, All I need is your location to put you in the right area, a link to your website/facebook/email address so that I can stick a linky on the page for people to get hold of you and if you do not have a web page and only an email address then a little bit about you too. 

UK Sugar Glider Breeders Information - Home


----------

